# Seriously barking at people from a distance



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I hardly think she is being protective...curious, yes, but protective? Liza barks, too, but I see it more as a sign of: "hello, I am here! Please come to me!"...


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

inge said:


> I hardly think she is being protective...curious, yes, but protective? Liza barks, too, but I see it more as a sign of: "hello, I am here! Please come to me!"...


I agree with this. Kasey barks at people but it is because she wants them to pay attention to her!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I think you have to learn to differentiate between a protective bark and a "Hey Yo! I'm over here." bark. The reason the family asked you "if she's friendly" is because of your reaction and body language......not Mercy's.
A 4 month old goldie in no way has developed the protective bark........no matter how much you wish that to be the case.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

It could be fear. Dogs have a "go away don't come near" bark which if not worked on can develop into those crazy huge things lunging and barking on the leash across the street that cause u to feel like reeling your dog in and running away..

If I were you I'd look up classical conditioning/counter conditioning.. Take her to a park or mall lot with some excellent food. Feed her each and everytime she looks at people before she can bark.. Since her problem was people some way off, then work on the basis of your stimulus being some way off  no harm can come of it... Just make sure the order is stimulus --> feed an not the other way round.. Always take treats on walks and hikes and feed her if she encounters a stimulus that sets her off. We want her to think that people approaching from far are awesome, no need to bark.

This -could- also be a one off thing.. I'd go with your gut feel.. If it bothers u u can work on it.. I had an experience with a fearful anxious dog so most of what I think is geared towards that  a lot of times when people think their dog is being friendly, I see a stressed dog straining and barking


----------



## humanoid769 (Jun 11, 2012)

I agree with most people here that it was just "look i'm here", but it will be interesting to hear what your trainer says, shes still young and learning

Tony


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm really enjoying watching Mercy grow up. She's just a doll


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mercy*

Mercy is SO CUTE!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't take this wrong, but I get a 'sense' that you are so intent on Mercy becoming a therapy dog - you are afraid to let her be a dog. Puppies bark for a number of reasons, could be play, could be 'look at me' I am here, could be fear. In this situation she is in the woods, a whole 'new' world - no matter how many times she has been there, and all of a sudden there are people, 'huh? where did they come from? They weren't here last time I was here.'
Relax a little? She is young, she has lots to learn, and time to learn it but your fretting when she does something that 'might' indicate she is 'cautious' of people or respond 'inappropriately' could well make her 'feel' that she needs to be careful of people. Rather than apologizing to strangers and trying to 'correct' her behavior, work on confidence building and teach her what you want her TO DO, when she sees people or something she is leery of - sit, look at you, come to you, touch your hand.
Learn how to 'read' her, learn to understand what she is 'telling you' (body language) and what you can do to 'help' (using your actions and body language) IF she needs it - especially if she is going to be working with people. There is a book: On Talking Terms with Dogs by Turid Rugaas, and a dvd: Calming Signals: What Your Dog is Telling You by Turid Rugaas that can help you understand what to watch for, and what it means.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If she wasn't growling, I don't think I would necessarily call it fear aggression. I have had a fear aggressive dog and it does not sound like that at all.

Usually when Brady barks at strangers, even from a distance,it is because he wants them to come over to him at pat him. As they come closer, his tale starts wagging but he is still barking, then he sits, often still barking until he gets his lovies.

At his new vet, they have cookie jars in the cabinets in the exam rooms. His new habit is when we go, he sits there and barks at the vet until she gets him a cookie.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

The beginning of the video shows a dog barking and wagging tail when a stranger comes in the room.





 
Mercy is at an age that she can have a fear period. So it is possible that this was fear vs her wanting to be friendly. Your trainer has had some interaction with Mercy if she thinks it is anxiety and fear I would at this point think she is right.

Either way you don't want Mercy to display these behaviors whether they are fear based of just over the top friendly based.
I would suggest following the plan your trainer will suggest. Don't mix Mercy up so if what I say is different than your trainer disregard my suggestions.  

Having her focused on you (you being calm but also upbeat) will help. Rewarding for behaviors you do like if she offers them or even if you ask and she chooses to do them.


----------

